

Motorola Is Listening - computer
http://www.beneaththewaves.net/Projects/Motorola_Is_Listening.html

======
ben1040
HN commentary from ~6 months ago when this story first was discussed here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5973282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5973282)

------
byjove
I'm not quite sure if this is submitted because there is news about new
Motorola devices or if it's just another innocent submission, but if you
haven't noticed, that post is obviously about devices and management pre
Google acquisition.

~~~
matmann2001
>if you haven't noticed, that post is obviously about devices and management
pre Google acquisition

You think they just scrapped everything and started over after the
acquisition?

